# Houston we've got a problem



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, i shall say this very short because i aint got that much time now.

tuesday i saw my car, friday , tomorrow i will get my car..... i thought

everything was on the car, and i didn't notice it the first time.
when i visit the dealer again that day, i wanted to see the car onbce more, and swa that there was no "bose" sign on the speakers,

I asked my dealer, and he thought that this was change maybe?
He called AUDI.NL...... and than the shit began....

after two hours we did get a answere back.
25 car's deliverd in the netherlands, didn;t got Bose. 
They were ordered with Bose.

AUDI.NL, has made a special pack, for the dutch market, with xenon, bose alarm, concert radio. for a reduced packacke price.
But the Bose wasn't on 25 car's which were ordered with this option...

too make a long story short.......

i've got three options....

1. i get the money from tyhe bose back, and a little more. abouth 1500 euro. In the package the bose was abouth 600 euro.

2. they order a new car, and AUDI.NL has made a compromis with AUDI.AG that the car will be deliverd sooner than normal, and i will get this within 5 weeks from now.

3. i may drive this car, till the other car arrived, and this car will be a Demo-car. I don't have to pay for it.

The last option is not sure, and will be confirmed tomorrow by AUDI.NL and my dealer.

So i was a little pissed off...
Because yesterday they told me i'have to wait another 10-12 weeks. Today when i heard it was 5 weeks, it was a little better.

I did went with a cd to the car today, for listening at the stanrd concert radio with the 7 standard speakers.
This system doesn't got a woofer.
It sounds terrible. I don't want this car. so i have to wait or maybe i can drive this till the other car arrive.

I will let you now.

p.s. it was almost unpossible to build the bose afterwards in the car's. Too expensive told Audi.

forgive my bad english, i did this in a hurry....


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe they had to drop Bose on the 2.0T due to the weight :wink:

Only joking Rebel, this is very sad. I suppose you could look at the positives: You get to hammer the dealers TT for 5 weeks and get used to everything.

I gather they will offer some sort of compensation for your trouble.

Maybe a free upgrade to the 3.2 :lol:

Steve


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

Bad news Rebel, guess mistakes do happen but its best when they dont happen to yourself.

Option three sounds like the best option, although you are saying this is not guaranteed yet, but they should do that.

Perhaps you could take this oppurtunity to get the higher performace 3.2???    :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awww too bad Rebel sorry to hear about your car  .

Take option 3 and choose the colour garnet next time round :wink:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Audi should do the right and ship the new car with free Bose and the 2.0T with quattro for no additional charge. You know they have a few 2.0T's with quattro sitting around over there in Ingolstadt.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

hey we found rebel! 

bad news abt the car mate, if u can, take option 3...hope audi sort this shit out for u....

*edit* how abt, u take the car as is now, spend the 1500 on really good speakers, subwoofer and maybe even a better HU?

then u get better sound AND u dun have to wait another x weeks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Audi gives a shit abouth one car. It's my dealer that will do everything to get this car to drive for 5 weeks for me till the other car arrived. I've bought 9 car's in the past at this dealer.
I did't told which option i choosed today. I told him that i maybe want to break the contract. I've had every right to do so. 
But i did say that to pressure him. But i don't think that somebody sleeps less from one TT.

The standard 7-speakerset is bad......it sounds cheap. No deep Bass, and no sparkling high ....

I hope that i get this car, and otherwise i must wait again 5 weeks :?

Audi Sucks.....Bose Sucks......TT sucks....

I'm proberly the only TT driver with a Porsche Cayman as standard desktop on his pc......it's there for 4 months now, and i lover it even more now....


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

funky_chilli said:


> hey we found rebel!


Apparently he has been lying low at Tosh's place until his MK2 is released.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I'm proberly the only TT driver with a Porsche Cayman as standard desktop on his pc......it's there for 4 months now, and i lover it even more now....


I thought it was the Porshe Gayman. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i don't want all the things loosn up for mounting some other speakers. i've had bad experience with that.

and 1500 euro isn't that much for a speakerset like bose.... don't forget the amplifyers, the woofers, and the sytem to reduce noise


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The standard 7-speakerset is bad......it sounds cheap. No deep Bass, and no sparkling high ....


that's why u take the 1500 euro they're offering u and go get better speakers and sub - better even than the bose ones!! 



Rebel said:


> I'm proberly the only TT driver with a Porsche Cayman as standard desktop on his pc......it's there for 4 months now, and i lover it even more now....


cayman is sweet, i'm sure ur not the only one on here with dreams of a cayman  or with one on their desktop


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> i don't want all the things loosn up for mounting some other speakers. i've had bad experience with that.
> 
> and 1500 euro isn't that much for a speakerset like bose.... don't forget the amplifyers, the woofers, and the sytem to reduce noise


well if ur not willing to go the aftermarket option then fair enough, hopefully then audi sort their shit out PLUS u get some compensation for ur troubles...
u'd think after 9 audis, u'd be some sort of valued customer


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Option 1 doesn't sound viable, as you'd be getting a car below the spec you'd ordered.

Option 2 doesn't sound like a compromise at all - you'd have your car TODAY if Audi hadn't f*cked up, so at the very least I'd expect some compensation as well as the correct car in 5 weeks.

Option 3 should be the bare minimum - certainly the minimum that I'd expect. They're probably just weighing up the cost of you driving this one around for 5 weeks vs. you driving another demo model around vs. how much compensation they'd have to give you if you took option 2. 

I don't think you're breaking the contract if you decide to cancel - you ordered a specific model, they didn't deliver. The delivery date is part of that contract, and to me another 5 weeks is unreasonable. They're breaking the contract, not you. However, this won't get you a new car so it's not really a viable option, and they'll probably sell this one anyway with or without Bose. :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I thought the non-Bose was a big improvement on the old system - 140w, 7 speakers. Can't you add a sub and pocket the 1500 ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Option 3 if they can confirm it.
Reason - you get the car in the spec you want - be it upto 10weeks time maybe??? But does it matter for 10weeks if you've got a car.

Id go with 3 - but, i doubt audi will go with this option as it will cost them a load of â‚¬s
Ask them to give you a V6 model for the price of a 20T due to the grief and stress they have caused you.

Can you change the spec?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think people should check with their dealer at regular intervals (before it goes confirmed - perhaps even afterwards) to make sure the details are correct. Mine went wonky and I had to ask the dealer to make corrections this week. Audi are not to be trusted - shameful as that is. With all the shinanigans about options, I worry that mine will turn up with something missing.


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd go with option 3 if at all possible. Use and abuse another car before you get the one that you will love and cherish. This will also highlight any areas of weakness or problems before you get your own car. You can then inform audi about them (for example seat wear)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got the same sort of problem ,the dealer tells me the auto pack is delayed so I delete it now it is available but my car is confirmed without it :evil:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Audi keep doing this on cars across the range. I think everyone with a mis-configured car should reject them. That would give them a big enough issue that they should take notice and resolve this once and for all.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

gutted for you rebel.

If they offer option 3 then take it and pressure them for some compensation too, be it money off the car or something thrown in for free.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

my advice would be to wait for the car you really want otherwise a compromise will just annoy you after a while and sour the whole experience


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm home.

I could get a new 2.0 TFSI from a another dealer with nog options, just standard to drive for 5-6 weeks till my own car arrived. i could get the car tomorow.
The car with options and no Bose goes back to AUDI NL. My dealer couldn't get this car for a demo and give it to me for 5 weeks.

second option was a financial compensation. Or some extra's on the new car. 
I don't want to drive in a standard TT with 16 inch wheels and no options. everybody wants to see the car, and the car looks poor. By the time i get my new car, everybody has seen it already. It was also without DSG, etc.

I go for the financial compensation. I could also get some extra options if i would like that more?

Ik have some questions.

The Audi Navigation for example........is it possible to listen to a cd, when the cd-rom from the navigation is also in the radio?

Radio symphony .... has a 6 cd -changer, is this in the radio, or in the dashboard-compartment? And what does the symphony has more than the concert radio?

The electric mirrors......is this a option to choose?

Addeptive light??

Does anyone has answers on these questions?

My new car will be build in week 43 :? 
And delivered in week 45.

I also could cancel the order, without further consequence
The standard cayman is 67000 euro in the netherlands, but with 18 inch wheels and with some options i want, it is 77000 euro.

The TT i had chosen, did cost 63000 euro.

Further there aren't any coupe's i like :?

Audi sucks big time ! I've aready heard from my dealer they make a lot off mistakes pas year. They sell to many car's, so the clients get more and more a 'number" .


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And does the navigation also has a antenna like a shark on the roof?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> I'm home.
> 
> I could get a new 2.0 TFSI from a another dealer with nog options, just standard to drive for 5-6 weeks till my own car arrived. i could get the car tomorow.
> The car with options and no Bose goes back to AUDI NL. My dealer couldn't get this car for a demo and give it to me for 5 weeks.
> ...


You cant play CD's when the Nav disc is in. Thats why they recommend a 6CD aswell.

The Synphony is an IN DASH 6 CD changer. The only real diffence to Concert is that it plays 6 CD's and usually has 3 tome settings as opposed to two. Bass, MIDDLE & Treble.

Electirc folding mirrors would delay your order as I think they are not yet ready for build.

I have chosen adaptive lights. You get the chrome style lights and darkened rear lenses and you cant beat Xenons.

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

thx for the quick response.

So Navigation must be ordered with 6 cd.

What do you mean with addeptive light ? Can't beat xenons?
I already have xenon-plus

i was thinking for changing the colour to condor grey....ROFL
realy i mean it.....

when i first saw my silver TT, it was almost if i saw my old car again. LOL

But if i changed it to condor grey, i will be banned from this forum after all the things i said abouth it

Today i would got my MK2  i feel ready shit, i mhate the supid car builders at AUDI. they are blind or don't read the numbers on the order well. maybe someone in the UK get my Bose-system for free in his car, instead it would be in mine.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Rebel,

We only get offered Xenons in the UK for 1450 Euros with Adaptive included.

If you already have Xenon Plus adaptive probably wont make much difference.

Steve


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> thx for the quick response.
> 
> So Navigation must be ordered with 6 cd.
> 
> ...


 

Dotti'll give you a cuddle ... then you'll forget all about the problems ... where is Dotti when you need her???

Seriously ... I do know what it's like when something you've been waiting for for ages finally turns up ... and it's wrong. But, it'll get fixed sooner or later. Life is way too short to get too stressed about stuff like this, although it's always a lot easier to have this perspective when it's not you that's affected.

If they mess my order up, I'll just have to trash the showroom.


----------



## ricky s (Sep 22, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I've got the same sort of problem ,the dealer tells me the auto pack is delayed so I delete it now it is available but my car is confirmed without it :evil:


Hi - sorry to hear of your problem - what do you mean by 'auto pack'? Are you referring to Stronic?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> thx for the quick response.
> 
> So Navigation must be ordered with 6 cd.
> 
> ...


I did tell you your build week was trainee week :lol:

you dont have to have a CD with nav - you could get mp3 player.

Ask for the 19s and call it even :wink:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Rebel, sorry to hear about your problems. I would feel exactly the same but would probably bang a couple of heads together to make me feel better!

It's alyways good to hear other opinions when you've been let down. So here's mine: I would give them the car back and wait for your properly specced car to arrive in a few weeks time AND accept the (1500euros?) compensation. I would then use the compensation to get a couple of extra toys that will make you enjoy your car even more when you get it. You also have the benefit of another couple of thousand TTs being manufactured before you so build quality will be slightly better again. Options I would consider would include the Sat Nav Plus (Colour) and push for the full cost of it and get an Ipod connector or 6CD Changer if you're not an Ipod/tech person! I believe you're already got the other big options such as Xenon+, MR and S-Tronic and BOSE(!).

Or just upgrade the engine! :lol:

Whatever, you do, hope it works out in the end and you enjoy the car even more. Best of luck. Trust me when I say I'm in a worst boat right now than you are!

Keep us posted.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx Tony, Donald, TTlaw and Tosh..

I think you have to listen a couple of weeks more to my cynical posts. But this time not at other forummembers, but at audi...LOL

Tosh i will ask tomorrow for the 19 inch. And otherwise maybe the sat navigation.
Or just maybe the money, and i can save it for the following TT after two years 8)

we've just decided that we will go a week on holiday to New York USA next month. So the following weeks till the new car arrives will maybe go faster than.

I have a hang-over from the TT now.

But realy, maybe tomorrow i decide to take condor green........euh.....grey............or call me crazy??


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Weird, that your post count is sitting at 666? :evil:

Very spooky!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

no it isn't?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> And does the navigation also has a antenna like a shark on the roof?


 :lol: I like it! Shark! :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

than i take it !!!!!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ricky s said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the same sort of problem ,the dealer tells me the auto pack is delayed so I delete it now it is available but my car is confirmed without it :evil:
> ...


Auto lights,mirrors and wipers


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tomorrow i must confirm my new order, that AUDI will build sooner for the mistake they made with my Bose-sound.

I'm confused, shall i stick with the silver or go for Dolfhin grey? Or maybe..?
Which options shall i take to the car that they offered for free?
Or shall i go for the cash?

i truly tell you that i'm a little fed up with audi.
I did visit yesterdag the BMW dealer to see the new 3-serie coupe and the Z4 coupe...

More horsepower, more luxury for less money.
And the 335i is awesome...

But then again, it still stay's a bmw.......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel me old mate  :-* Go and buy a nice big american Dodge Ram 3500 4X4  :wink:

Comes in really handy for going to the tip and moving furniture  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Comes in really handy for going to the tip and moving furniture


???? 
doesn't understand that, my english is not that good, which furniture?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Comes in really handy for going to the tip and moving furniture
> ...


Its a euphemism.

In Essex they use the 4x4s for ram raiding, and hosting outdoor parties :wink: They got confused when the trucks were described as "flat beds" ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well thats true Tony but you forgot it's handy also for loading up the pig, the goat the chickens and for shoving horse shit on


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Well thats true Tony but you forgot it's handy also for loading up the pig, the goat the chickens and for shoving horse shit on


You still thinking of moving out here to the country?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats true Tony but you forgot it's handy also for loading up the pig, the goat the chickens and for shoving horse shit on
> ...


More like out the country


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Rebel ... be careful ... the Dotti could be headed your way


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I've confirmed my "new" order, another 6 weeks waiting.
I get 1000 euro reduction from my dealer and adaptive light from Audi for free.

So i'm back in the race again.......LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

6 weeks though Robbie! Going to be a long old wait and many sleepless nights full of anticipation and excitement . By that time I will have my christmas tree up too   :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought the xenons were a waste of money? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel has xenons as his flood lights in his back garden - 1000w :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh i already had xenons, over here in the netherlands you must choose adaptive extra for 600 euro. I thought it was crap. But i saw this weekend that almost every 3-coupe in the showroom had it also.
Does anyone now a page were they explain this type of technik and light?
Can i peek around the corner to my neighbours in the dark now??

Dotti, my garden can be very dark, would you like to see it maybe?
And 6 weeks is first week november, i wouldn't recommend you to put your cristmast three up than....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Rebel has xenons as his flood lights in his back garden - 1000w :lol:


No, my garden is realy nice at night.
But i do got 1000 watt light in my bedroom......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a bunsen burner for light in my bedroom   :lol:


----------

